# Red Velvet Cake shots.....



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello, I made these today .. Red Velvet Cake shots (in shot glasses) w/ cream cheese icing.. gave them to my neighbor.. they are very nice people..






  








P1010884.JPG




__
prettycake


__
Sep 19, 2012












  








P1010890.JPG




__
prettycake


__
Sep 19, 2012


----------



## racheal (Sep 13, 2012)

they look so nice


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Racheal...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## cajunfman (Aug 16, 2012)

ok so how in the world did you make em??? I would love to do them at catering events


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

cajunfman said:


> ok so how in the world did you make em??? I would love to do them at catering events


Hi cajunfman, it is very easy and you can do this with any cake. Bake the cake the usual way, round or square or loaf pan , it does not matter because you will slice the cake into like1/2 or 1/3 inch thin. Then use a very small round cookie cutter, about 1 1/2 in or smaller (slightly bigger than a quarter coin) or any thing you can use to achieve small round pieces of cake. Then layer the tiny cake slices in a shot glass, cake, icing, cake then icing. As long as the top layer is icing. That's it. I got those tiny shot glasses (they are actually plastic) from Party City. They sell everything from party decorations to Halloween or any holiday decorations to costumes to balloons etc.... OPTIONAL: you can decorated the rim of the glasses w/ melted white chocolate then add sprinkles, like you would see on a Margarita where they do salt.


----------

